# Any body got vid of 32'' terms



## JAKD RZR (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd like to see some in action. Getting a new ride for spring and would like to see some vids. As others would also:agreed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=135556&postcount=75

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=145541&postcount=72


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Is like to see a good video:headbang: of them in action I really dig the 32 terms


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

found this 1 back in the archives..lol
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8339


----------



## JAKD RZR (Nov 25, 2010)

THANKS


----------



## CWILLIAMS29 (May 15, 2009)

32's on WAYBAD's huge popo


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Man WAYBAD walked both of those holes. Actually looks like the terminators did better than the laws and backs.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Beachcruiser said:


> Man WAYBAD walked both of those holes. Actually looks like the terminators did better than the laws and backs.


:rockn:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Off topic but cant wait to git my 2011 or 2012 750 this week to put on my 29.5 terms on it.Been to long since i did some good muddin.After watching that vid kind of got my blood flowing.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Off topic but cant wait to git my 2011 or 2012 750 this week to put on my 29.5 terms on it.Been to long since i did some good muddin.After watching that vid kind of got my blood flowing.


The Mud is in your BLOOD :rockn:


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Brute Mike---Make sure you post up some pictures of it when you get them put on.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Will do on some pics i just need some 14" rims. The mudin my blood is starting to flow better that it has been 50 out this week.:haha:


----------



## stealth500ho (Aug 14, 2009)

way bad also has a 6" lift that helps a tire out alot


----------

